# New-To-Me YS828T!



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

It's had a pretty neglected life thus far, one shear pin was bent and the other was a twisted Allen key I had to hammer out... The gears kept getting stuck, so I lubricated the plunger and when I went to check the shift rod, it fell apart in my hands. It came without a carburetor and the impeller looks very worn. The tracks have fabric splitting out from them, but I think there's still a few years left.

All that said the motor has great compression and the tank was relatively clean. There's some of the expected rust, but I've seen worse. Once I replaced the carburetor it went very well. I'm struggling to wrap my head around this shifting rod adjustment, I have the manual but I can't quite understand how to make the actual adjustment, if anyone could elaborate on this I'd be really grateful.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Good luck with it. I never had to adjust the shifter (phew) so no help.


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

The problem normally isn't the plunger when it comes to shifting problems. 
The issue is the friction wheel is sticking to the shaft when you select gears. Clean the shaft with solvent and then apply a small amount of thin oil to the shaft. You'll probably find the shaft is coated in sticky grease that does not allow for free movement left and right.

Item 21 below.


----------

